# 20mm spacer. How many threads is safe?



## BradR3211 (Dec 6, 2006)

I had a 20mm spacer on my car with my summer setup and had cone seat bolts. Went to my winter setup and only have bolts (ball seat for long beach wheels) that I bought with my 15mm spacers. How many threads would you recommend is safe. I drove home with them on tonight. I didn't really go that fast, but when I got home I checked the bolts and they didn't move at all. 

Will I be OK? Or should I just buy bolts that fit the 20mm spacer better?


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

I've read that about 7 turns, or threads, is the standard required. If there is any doubt at all I wouldn't risk it. 

Just how long are the bolts you got with the 15mm spacers? Sometimes you end up getting some that are a few mm longer than necessary just because it is the nearest size available. In other words, if the bolts you use for the 15's are actually 18mm longer than stock, you're probably OK. But if they are only 15mm longer, you should get the right size.


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

Stock length bolt threads are 28 mm. So just add the spacer thickness to this. If the bolts you're using with the 20 mm spacers are off by more than 5 mm, I'd get new ones.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

14x1.5 will need minimum 7.5 turns of engagement with each lug bolt.

We carry both conical and ball seat in all sizes, PM me if you have any other questions!

_ Volkswagen R32 MKIV 3.2 > Wheels > Wheel Bolts_




Andy


----------



## BradR3211 (Dec 6, 2006)

ECS Tuning said:


> 14x1.5 will need minimum 7.5 turns of engagement with each lug bolt.
> 
> We carry both conical and ball seat in all sizes, PM me if you have any other questions!
> 
> ...


Thank you sir. I got some bolts today from a buddy. They went in about 8ish turns.

I need some other things from you guys. Like a waterpump and maybe a tensioner pully.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Brad031.8T said:


> Thank you sir. I got some bolts today from a buddy. They went in about 8ish turns.
> 
> I need some other things from you guys. Like a waterpump and maybe a tensioner pully.


Anytime, shoot me a PM if you need anything else or are ready to order! :thumbup:

Andy


----------

